# Head Gasket blown!!



## mike.s.1984 (Feb 22, 2012)

Been a bad day!!!

Just Been told that the Head Gasket is blown!! losing oil and smoking with small signs of mayo 

Just wondering roughly this should cost me to get fixed!! been quoted £1200 which includes new cambelt & water pump..

Is this a fare price does anyone know some where in the southend-On-Sea area which can quote better!!

It will be nice for any comments..

Cheers 
Mike


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Sorry about your bad news 

You need to confirm it's a head gasket because that's a rare problem on the Audi lump.

The price looks quite conpetitve to me.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Have you had compression check & coolant sniffed for exhaust gas. Head gasket fail unusual on TT.
Hoggy.


----------



## mike.s.1984 (Feb 22, 2012)

No Haven't had a compression check!!

Just putting all the symptoms together and this look's like the only answer!! also feels like power is down plus the temp guage is all over the place..

its has been re-map and is on 110,000 miles..

do you think I should get a compression test done?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

mike.s.1984 said:


> No Haven't had a compression check!!
> 
> Just putting all the symptoms together and this look's like the only answer!! also feels like power is down plus the temp guage is all over the place..
> 
> ...


YES


----------



## mike.s.1984 (Feb 22, 2012)

Will get that done 2moro!!

What else could be causing my problems? :?


----------



## stewbieTT (Jun 23, 2012)

There's lots of common faults that can give odd temperature readings, such as coolant temperature sensor, failing dashpod, thermostat or water pump. Slight mayo in oil is often the symptom of short journeys and/or faulty thermostat meaning engine isn't getting up to temperature causing condensation. Have you done the 49c trick to check what your temperature is doing? Are you loosing coolant?
High oil consumption is fairly common on TT's and more likely due to worn turbo bearings on your sort of mileage. As others have said head gasket failure is extremely rare on these engines so you should check for everything else first.


----------



## mike.s.1984 (Feb 22, 2012)

Cheers really good advise.. will get every tested..

Thanks Guys


----------



## owdee tt nl (Sep 18, 2011)

Any other symptoms? Compression test it, probably leak down test it after that as well. Don't do anything until you are positive that's what it is


----------



## Tango (Nov 24, 2012)

Get a sniff test done at a garage, will tell you if it's gone or not and is cheap!!


----------



## jakekk (Jan 20, 2013)

stewbieTT said:


> There's lots of common faults that can give odd temperature readings, such as coolant temperature sensor, failing dashpod, thermostat or water pump. Slight mayo in oil is often the symptom of short journeys and/or faulty thermostat meaning engine isn't getting up to temperature causing condensation. Have you done the 49c trick to check what your temperature is doing? Are you loosing coolant?
> High oil consumption is fairly common on TT's and more likely due to worn turbo bearings on your sort of mileage. As others have said head gasket failure is extremely rare on these engines so you should check for everything else first.


+1 on this. Most likely short journeys making the mayo. Thermostats and Temp sensors go on these TT's *ALOT!
*

But once you replace them, you most like will never have to again I don't think. My TT uses a little oil, its common with these kind of milage.

Seriously, don't worry too much about it, just get a sniff test done for peace of mind 

Jake


----------



## mike.s.1984 (Feb 22, 2012)

Cheers for the comments on the potential head gasket problem, had all the check done!!

Been told engine is all good!! Not probs with head gasket... but turbo is on it way out!!

Driving in 3rd gear with boost has started to chuck out loads of blue smoke from exhaust..and powers seem really down.. & this would explain the loss of oil..

Need rough Idea how much I should be paying for a recondition turbo + fitting?

I am also tempted to take the job on myself?? But need a rough idea how hard & how much work this will be?


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

If your handy with the spanners its not impossible...ive done a couple now...hardest bit is finding the one bolt that secures the turbo to the engine....allow yourself a good 4-5 hours though.


----------



## nordic (Apr 26, 2010)

I've read head gaskets on these engines go rarely. However you might have a cracked turbo housing, that mixes oil with coolant and also lets either or both through the seals...


----------

